# Tulip Festival! (pic heavy!!!)



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

My friend and I went to see the fields of tulips and I was shocked! I have never in my life seen so many flowers! I couldn't stop taking pictures!!! 

Sorry, no dogs but it was a rainy, muddy day and my friend drove so I didn't want to take the boys in case they got muddy and ruined her car!!! We may go over again and take the pups to get some pretty boy photos before the flowers all die though!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Amazing how that red tulip in a field of yellow stands out 

Beautiful pictures


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Your photos are just gorgeous!! I love tulips.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Where are these tulips? Makes me long for the tulips of The Netherlands...


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

These are in Mt. Vernon Washington.  Tulips are my favorite flower ever so you can imagine... I was in flower heaven!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! That is beautiful! Great photos...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Amazing!!! You made some amazing shots. I want to go!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

That's so beautiful!! I want to go too!! What type of lens do you have? The pictures look great!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks so much! My lens is the 18-55mm lens that came with my Nikon when I bought it.


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm so jealous!!!! In the three and half years we were stationed out there in Whidbey I we never got to go to the tulip festival....DH always seemed to be on a det in Fallon at that time (in fact I think his old squadron is there again) I'm glad you got to enjoy it!!!


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow! So on my list of things to see when we get to WA!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

lovely! finally a year when they are blooming in time for the festival!! we've flown over a couple times & there's just yellow (daffodils). 

Daffodil festival is in our valley this weekend -- daffodil bloom was very early this year.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

The tulips bloomed early this year and I guess there wasn't as many fields as there usually is but it was still beautiful! It was rainy so we didn't get to walk around or anything, we just parked and took some pictures...drove to the next field etc... 

There were a few fields of daffodils too but they were pretty gnarly looking. The daffodils in my yard have already wilted. I wonder if it has something to do with the weird weather?


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

I love going to the Tulip festival. I will have to go this coming weekend.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Just stunning!!!!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Alohaimee said:


> Thanks so much! My lens is the 18-55mm lens that came with my Nikon when I bought it.


It takes very nice pictures! I need to use my 18-55mm lens more, but I end up using the 55-250mm Telephoto lens more frequently (I have a Canon). Next I want to get a wide angle lens I think!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

marieb said:


> It takes very nice pictures! I need to use my 18-55mm lens more, but I end up using the 55-250mm Telephoto lens more frequently (I have a Canon). Next I want to get a wide angle lens I think!


 
A wide angle lens is on the top of my "want" list! I like my telephoto lens too. It was a gift from my uncle and it's manual and goes really REALLY far so I have to drag out the tripod to get a quality picture and I just never think ahead to pack the tripod just in case so I don't use it that often. lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All I can think of is just GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh my, what exquisite pictures!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow, the photos are just gorgeous. I've never seen so many flowers either. It's just gorgeous. Is it a farm that grows tulips for a distributor like 1800-Flowers or something?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

stunning pictures!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures worthy of framing. The beautiful magenta tulip might be Barcelona - one of my favorite tulips.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I love tulips! Beautiful!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Wow, the photos are just gorgeous. I've never seen so many flowers either. It's just gorgeous. Is it a farm that grows tulips for a distributor like 1800-Flowers or something?


 
It's multiple fields on different properties all over Mt. Vernon but I would assume they have to sell the flowers in bulk to somebody to make money! I can't imagine putting all that work in just to "show" everyone your flowers. I mean, we only paid $4 for parking and that was good for all the parking lots!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh fantastic, I love tulips and they will be coming up here soon! You took great pics!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Wierd....I felt some panic....thinking the crop would wilt before the flowershop got them. I'm used to fruit being picked green so that they are ripe by the time they hit the grocers.

Anyway....those were beautiful shots!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Your pictures are just GORGEOUS!! I just love the tulip festival, and you are right, I think our weather really brought them out early this year. January and February were so exceptionally mild. I am so glad you were able to go and see them...it is pretty amazing! I have been here all my life, and I really don't remember a Winter like this last one.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

How funny we were just talking about this when I came across your post. Oh how I miss the tulip festival.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow...gorgeous pictures! Thanks for posting, they made my day.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I want to go back and take the dogs too! I have tomorrow off, so I just have to convince DH that it would be fun!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow...never seen that many tulips in one place..beautiful pictures!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I shouldn't be envious, but I am.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Are these grown for the market? 
Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Alohaimee said:


> Thanks everyone!  I want to go back and take the dogs too! I have tomorrow off, so I just have to convince DH that it would be fun!


If you hubby is anything like my hubby...good luck with that!!


----------

